# elementary bible tests



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

These are some of these statments made by the childeren :lol: Lots wife was a pillar of salt during the day but a ball of fire at night  Solomon one of davids sons :wink: , had 300 wife and 700 porkupines.  And this is one for all you parents  The greatest miracle in the bible is when Joshua told his son to stay still and he obayed him 8O .These are attributed to a POA member I just thought you would like to read them :wink: .


----------

